
Girl Develop It - rayvega
http://girldevelopit.com/
======
wccrawford
While there's certainly no harm in this, there's not really a need, either.
The site claims that girls are afraid to ask stupid questions... Yeah, so are
boys. Join the club.

And if a girl comes up to me and starts asking me questions about coding,
she's got my full attention. That's a pretty big bias in her favor over any
guys that do the same.

And finally, if you're trying to learn to do something, eliminating 91% of the
people who already do it from your list of mentors doesn't seem like a good
idea.

